# Eligible?



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi 

Ok, here we go.

I have been in Canada for about 10 months on a BUNAC working holiday visa. After for working for about 7 months in the service industry I finally landed a good job directly relating to my degree in Vancouver, BC. 

Since May, I have been working away as a web designer/developer and my employer asked me to look into extending or obtaining a new visa so I could continue working in Canada. In doing this, I was pointed towards the IEC program, the new alternative to BUNAC. Over the last week I have been getting my application ready and I was about to send it away today until I noticed that the IEC program has reached its quota of 5000 visas. The program opened in January 2011 with 5000. As of 2 weeks ago, the website stated that they had 750 visas left. A strange situation since it took over 7 months for the first 4250 to be issued.

It looks like this option has now passed for me as my current visa expires at the end of September.

Is there any other way I could obtain a work permit to continue working in Canada with my new employer?

I realise that I do not have a lot of time left but if there was a gap of a month where I could not work then my employer has agreed that we could work around that.

Ideas are appreciated.

Thanks

Crazyboy.


----------

